# A Notice From The Front Desk



## rake60 (Jun 16, 2009)

I just received a down time notice from our server, JaguarPC.
I have an open door policy here so I will let you read it for 
yourself.

*"Ricky Kerr, 

We are contacting you to inform regarding upcoming scheduled maintenance. 
We are going to perform some important upgrades on our network and router in 
the data center. This upgrade will not only improve the overall performance of 
the network but alos it will decrease the chances of network downtime due to 
the redundancy that will be added after the upgrade. That will eventually result 
in removal of single point of failure which will increase the probability of network 
availability. 

The maintenance will be performed on Friday, June 19th, 2009 at 23:00 EST 
and the expected downtime is 20 to 35 minutes."*

So, expect HMEM to be offline beginning 23:00 EST this Friday.
As for their 20 to 35 minute estimate, don't be surprised if it is off
for 12 hours.

At any rate we WILL be back on as soon as possible!
Thank you for your patience and support.

Rick


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!
glen


----------



## Majorstrain (Jun 17, 2009)

> don't be surprised if it is off for 12 hours.



Hope it won't be that long, I get the shakes after 2 hours without a fix of HMEM. :'(

Phil


----------



## itowbig (Jun 17, 2009)

Majorstrain  said:
			
		

> Hope it won't be that long, I get the shakes after 2 hours without a fix of HMEM. :'(
> 
> Phil



ill second that one too. hopefully it'll be quick and easy.  
thank you for the heads up. now we wont be saying whats going on cause we know.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up. Might be a good idea to have a full backup of this great site, just in case. I wouldn't rely on their backups. 

Keep up the great work !!

Mike


----------



## Cliff (Jun 17, 2009)

I am like the others I will go into withdrawal if it takes to long. Cliff.


----------



## Maryak (Jun 17, 2009)

Rick,

Thanks for the heads up. :bow:

It's 12:30 hrs CST on Sat 20th in South Oz.

For those of us who get the shakes and suffer withdrawal - The pubs are open in Oz - time for a cleansing ale. ??? :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## SignalFailure (Jun 17, 2009)

Rick, could you sticky this in all sections - some people probably don't come in here that often and they'll have paroxysms when the forum's down!

ALSO: Picky detail....can you change section title to 'Computer Geek *Z*one' - that lower case 'z' is annoying me! :big: :big:


----------



## rake60 (Jun 17, 2009)

:big:
The things I miss....

I fixed the "Z" Paul. 

If anyone ever notices anything that should be corrected 
or could be made better, please let us know.

Rick


----------



## mklotz (Jun 17, 2009)

It still says "Scap" Bin.


----------



## ksouers (Jun 17, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> It still says "Scap" Bin.



Funny, I never noticed that. Ok, fixed.
Thanks Marv.


----------



## rake60 (Jun 19, 2009)

Alrite, I'm gona hafta ta work real hard ta improv my spellin....


I always struggled in spelling and grammar related classes in school.
I was just never able to grasp the mechanics of those subjects.
 :-\

Rick


----------

